# found on the Middle Provo



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I found someones wading stick on the Middle Provo this morning at about 10 a.m. North of the Midway Bridge. If you can describe it, its yours.

Ironically, I lost my net. Its blue netting with a telescoping handle. It has a black foam grip, about 8 inches long. It also has inch measurements in white, inside and out. It also has a magnet on top to attach to my vest. It was a Fathers Day present from my 3 year old little girl so if anyone finds it, please send me a pm.

Thanks fellas


----------

